# William Joseph W20 defects?



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Anybody else have problems with these boots de-laming?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

What do you mean by de-laming ? Were are they coming apart ? Soles the synthetic uppers ?


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Rubber from the boot where it's supposed to be glued and stitched. This is the 3rd pair to do this for me after very little use and no abuse. All three pair have come apart while fishing so the only common denominator is they're wet when it happens. They keep warante'ing them back and their customer service has been great but c'mon???


----------

